# Opus Infinate: Sound



## Capeditiea

So, I have made an epiphony upon listening to Lachenmann's Les Consolations for choir and orchestra... 
If we were to expand the works into a ASLSP type mode or even the thousand year song, but not only just the individual composers but every single composer, artist and such. We have a more prolithic value of the composition known as Sound. 

I mean if we break this down a little more. First you have the performers, which range in the amount of performers per work. Why not expand it with the numourous composers to match this work. But what i mean is to expand this even further, that surpasses time. So, in essense, the numerous performances of various composers are simply recaps, along with the various other natures. Which also spans out further to the spoken words of the critics and the various sounds of various things. (Cars, dogs barking, some lady yelling at her ol' man to "fix the freaking sink.") 

It is madness i tell you, madness. just how much of Sound is really notated? How little is not notated?


----------

